# Leggere e copiare DVD

## Paul Yard

Un paio di giorni fa, stavo cercando di fare una copia di un mio DVD per evitare di lasciare l'originale nelle mani della mia bambina di 2 anni e mezzo.

Ho "emerso" k3b e .......... "cannot read track n° ....".

Cosa vuol dire?

Che il DVD è protetto?

Non voglio fare nulla che sia vietato dalla legge, ma farsi una copia, per sè, di un proprio film mi parrebbe una cosa legittima.

Qualcuno mi sa dire se e come posso fare?

Colgo l'occasione per una seconda domanda:

Per guardarmi i film sul piccì ho emerso kmplayer ma non rieco a farne uscire niente. Ho provato solo da menù e non da riga di comando ma non vedo perchè le cose dovrebbero essere diverse.

Dimentico qualcosa?

Grazie ancora una volta in anticipo per l'aiuto.

Saluti

py

----------

## nick_spacca

Allora....come prima persona che ti risponde mi sento in diritto di farti la ramanzina....

No scherzo  :Wink:  , pero' se dai un'occhiata ai precedenti post nel forum troverai probabilmente migliaia di informazioni utili...

Ed utilizza la comodissima funzione "CERCA" 

Comunque qualche informazione in + sul tuo problema  sarebbe apprezzata...

Detto cio' hai tutte le librerie di decrittaggio??? DEl tipo libdvdcss e via dicendo???

```

emerge -pv media-libs/libdvdcss media-libs/libdvdnav media-libs/libdvdplay  media-libs/libdvdread
```

dovrebbe dirti se hai tutto installato....

poi se vuoi farti un backup del tuo dvd, puo' esserti mooolto utile questo programmino....

```

emerge -pv media-video/dvdbackup

```

che e' a riga di comando e ti copia il dvd (intero o parzialmente) sull'hard-disk

Se poi vuoi masterizzarlo usa k3b normalmente....

Se pero' il dvd e' (come probabile... ) un dvd9 (da 8.7 GB) allora devi ridurlo per farlo entrare in un dvd normale (a meno che tu non abbia un masterizzatore dvd duallayer...) a mio avviso la cosa migliore e' usare DVDSHRINK con WINE ...trovi tutte le informazioni qui...

----------

## Paul Yard

Denghiu!

Accetto volentieri la critica, ma il problema non è certo di mancanza di buona volontà. In realtà faccio sempre una ricerca prima di porre le domande e in questo caso sono pure capitato nel topic di DVDSHRINK + WINE ma la cosa mi è parsa complessa (dvd9 chevvordì?) e mi sembrava comunque non rispondesse esattamente al mio problema.

Mi rendo conto dipende soprattutto da me, ma non è sempre facile per una persona non proprio preparata in materia riconoscere il proprio problema all'interno di un altro topic del forum.

La prossima volta cercherò di fare meglio.

Grazie comunque, nei prossimi giorni studiarò e cercherò di risolvere il problema.  

Saluti

py

----------

## nick_spacca

Cerchero' di spiegarlo in poche parole (comunque qui troverai qualche informazione + dettagliata...):

I dvd9 sono dischi di capacita' ~8.7GB, sono doppio strato (dual layer) e sono GENERALMENTE quelli con cui vengono fatti i DVD VIDEO che compri o noleggi...possono essere scritti SOLO da masterizzatori DVD Dual Layer (appunto...) e soprattutto COSTANO UN FOTTIO quelli vergini (~10 euro)

I dvd5 sono i classici dvd che si usano a casa, hanno una capacita' di ~4.7GB e possono essere di due tipi: +R (+RW) e -R (-RW)....questi possono essere scritti con qualsiasi masterizzatore dvd (rispettivamente + e -). Sono in genere POCHI i DVD VIDEO che usano questi dischi, perche' tra film, lingue e extra vari, un film non e' quasi mai meno di 6/7 GB...OVVIAMENTE questi sono supporti che ormai costano pochissimo (su internet si trovano anche a ~30 cents) ed ovviamente sono i + utilizzati per backup vari...

Quindi se tu sei alle prese con un film > 5GB, quindi scritto su DVD9, DEVI usare un programma che ti "Shrinki" (riduca, comprima...) il film...quello che per l'appunto fa DVDSHRINK e vari altri programmi sotto -PURTROPPO- windows...devi quindi "rivolgerti" a WINE

```
emerge -pv wine
```

 se vuoi EMULARE questi programmi sotto linux (e ti assicuro che funzionano bene...) (PS: in realta'-come puoi vedere da una ricerca sul forum- esistono anche programmi nativi in linux che passano da dvd9 ---> dvd5, io pero' ne ho provati alcuni non trovandomi un gran che' bene...)

Se invece sei in un raro e fortunato caso (ad esempio molti cartoni in dvd) di un film scritto su DVD5 (quindi <4.7GB) la soluzione migliore secondo me e' quella di utilizzare il programma che ti ho consigliato prima

```
emerge -pv dvdbackup
```

copiando quindi l'intero DVD su HD, e poi creare un DVD video con K3B...le operazioni da fare sono veramente molto semplici...da terminale dai:

```
nick-book nick # emerge -pv dvdbackup 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/dvdbackup-0.1.1-r1  0 kB 

```

Dopo che lo avrai installato, inserisci il disco e dai:

```
nick-book nick # dvdbackup -i /dev/<tuo lettore> -o <dir dove vuoi salvare il film> -M 

```

nel mio caso sarebbe:

```
nick-book nick # dvdbackup -i /dev/hdc -o /tmp/ -M

```

A questo punto nella cartella /tmp/ (o quella che hai scelto...) ti troverai un'altra cartella con dentro il contenuto del dvd, ovvero due dir (video_ts e audio_ts di cui audio_ts e' vuota...) che dovrai copiare direttamente in k3b dopo che hai scelto dal menu': File ---> New Project ----> New video DVD project....

Semplice no  :Wink: 

Spero di essere stato chiaro...se hai problemi scrivi pure...

----------

## Paul Yard

Dimenticavo ....... ho un AMD64: wine è "masked".

Comunque ho una partizione del disco con winXP. Non lo faccio volentieri ma posso scaricare dvdshrink su windows e usarlo da lì a questo punto. Tanto non è che faccio copie dei dvd tutti i giorni. Ad ogni mod wine mi piacerebbe provarlo.

Anche sul fronte Mplayer le cose non vanno benissimo:

bash-2.05b$ mplayer -vo x11 dvd://1

MPlayer 1.0pre6-3.4.3 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices  (Family: 8, Stepping: 0)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

Cannot test OS support for SSE, disabling to be safe.

Warning unknown option cache_min at line 144

Warning unknown option cache_prefill at line 147

77 audio & 189 video codecs

Playing dvd://1.

Unable to open URL: dvd://1

Exiting... (End of file)

Ho controllato che ci fosse anche il link simbolico al dvd:

bash-2.05b$ ls -l /dev/dvd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 Jun 16 00:34 /dev/dvd -> hdc

E ho verificato che hdc corrispondesse effettivamente al dvd:

hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Ho pensato che magari fosse una questione di permessi e ho provato da root ma niente.

Aiutino?

grazie

p

----------

## X-Act!

Per ricodificare dvd9 -> dvd5 soltanto con programmi nativi per linux ti consiglio tre soluzioni in ordine di sbattimento decrescente:

1) segui questa guida per farlo completamente a mano a colpi di transcode, dvdauthor, ecc. Se ti piacciono queste cose, da belle soddisfazioni e soprattutto capisci davvero bene quello che stai facendo.

2) Come suggerito nella stessa quida puoi usare:

```
*  media-video/lxdvdrip [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.42

      Latest version installed: 1.41_p3

      Size of downloaded files: 434 kB

      Homepage:    http://developer.berlios.de/projects/lxdvdrip/

      Description: command line tool to automate the process of ripping and burning DVD

      License:     GPL-2

```

che fa quasi la stessa cosa, ma completamente in automatico. Le prime volte che l'ho usato mi ricordo di aver avuto qualche problemino (non chiedermi quale perchè è passato un bel po' di tempo), ma niente di spaventoso e alla fine i risultati sono buoni. Inoltre hai la possibilità di scegliere il programma per la codifica ed in particolare di usare mencoder (che io preferisco parecchio) invece di transcode.

3) Se poi sei di quelli che la riga di comando non la gradiscono troppo (e se è questo il caso non è che hai sbagliato posto?  :Wink:  ) ti consiglio di provare k9copy. Non è ancora in portage, ma l'ebuild lo puoi trovare su bugs.gentoo.org. E' carino, semplicissimo e dovrebbere funzionare bene. Dico dovrebbe perchè l'ho installato solo ieri e non ho ancora avuto modo di provarlo, però mi sento molto fiducioso...

Spero di esserti stato utile!

----------

## comio

io usavo con successo vobcopy.

```

*  media-video/vobcopy

      Latest version available: 0.5.14

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 39 kB

      Homepage:    http://lpn.rnbhq.org/

      Description: copies DVD .vob files to harddisk, decrypting them on the way

      License:     GPL-2

```

ciao

----------

## nick_spacca

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 3) Se poi sei di quelli che la riga di comando non la gradiscono troppo (e se è questo il caso non è che hai sbagliato posto?  ) ti consiglio di provare k9copy. Non è ancora in portage, ma l'ebuild lo puoi trovare su bugs.gentoo.org. E' carino, semplicissimo e dovrebbere funzionare bene. Dico dovrebbe perchè l'ho installato solo ieri e non ho ancora avuto modo di provarlo, però mi sento molto fiducioso...
> ...

 

Sembrerebbe carino....appena ho tempo lo provo...magari ho finalmente trovato il modo di non usare dvdshrink....se posso faro' anche una recensione/howto...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Sembrerebbe carino....appena ho tempo lo provo...magari ho finalmente trovato il modo di non usare dvdshrink....se posso faro' anche una recensione/howto...

 

Bravo nick  :Very Happy: 

Allora aspetto la tua guida  :Wink:  (tanto diciamocelo... ora che sei in vacanza non hai nulla da fare...  :Wink:   :Laughing:  )

Anche io sono stufo di dvdshrink (che a dire la verità non mi è mai funzionato bene.... )

----------

## Thundah

Salve a tutti, volevo sapere se esiste qualche tool che permetta di fare copie di backup (x uso nella casa di vacanza) che riesca a copiare dvd protetti con ARcoOS / puppetlock. Mi dispiacerebbe dovermi sempre portare dietro dvd rischiando di danneggiarli!

MAURO

----------

## randomaze

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti, volevo sapere se esiste qualche tool che permetta di fare copie di backup (x uso nella casa di vacanza) che riesca a copiare dvd protetti con ARcoOS / puppetlock. Mi dispiacerebbe dovermi sempre portare dietro dvd rischiando di danneggiarli!

 

Ho fatto il merge del topic, mi sembra più appropriato centralizzare le discussioni.

----------

## Truzzone

Dovresti riuscire ad emulare dvdwasher con wine senza grossi problemi  :Wink:  però prima devi riuscire a copiare il dvd su hd senza incontrare i famigerati errori di rindondanza dovuti alla protezione  :Sad: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Confused: 

----------

## Thundah

Truzzone, lasciatelo dire.. sei un KILLER. Sto usando dvdwasher e sembra funzionare.. mi rippa il dvd sull'hd. Io lo uso direttamente per rippare, così poi posso comprimere da hd per fare la mia copia di backup.

Grazie Mauro

----------

## Truzzone

Attento da quello che so attualmente ci sono 3 versioni e continuano ad aggiornarlo quelli di S**y  :Sad:  , ovviamente viene aggiornato anche dvdwasher  :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Thundah

Ciao, ok allora starò costantemente aggiornato. Mi posti l'homepage della utility?

Altra cosa.. non capisco pekke anke se ho il dvd su hd MovieJackDVD 1 e 2 mi dicono che i files sono protetti da CSS

----------

## Truzzone

È normale, diversi software non riconoscono la nuova protezione, cmq il sito di appoggio è questo  :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Paul Yard

Hey! Nick,

Dov'è l'howto che ci  avevi promesso per k9copy? Io sono ancora in attesa e da solo non mi muovo perchè non saprei da dove cominciare.

Resto in attesa, speranzoso, di notizie.

Grazie

py

----------

## ErniBrown

Premesso che ho intenzione di fare tutto questo solo su dvd in mio possesso, e solo per averli disponibili nella casa di campagna, esiste un modo per copiare un dvd protetto senza doverlo trasformare in un divx?

C'è, magari in portage, un bel programma che con un tasto solo fa tutto? Oppure si può sbloccare k3b perchè ci pensi lui?

E per favore non venitemi a dire che questo topic tratta argomenti illegali, è illegale l'impedimento a crearsi una copia per uso personale.

----------

## Scen

Io con

```

* app-cdr/k9copy

     Available versions:  1.0.3b 1.0.4 [M]1.1.0_beta1

     Installed:           1.0.4

     Homepage:            http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         k9copy is a DVD backup utility which allow the copy of one or more titles from a DVD9 to a DVD5

```

sono riuscito a farmi una copia (di sicurezza  :Razz:  ) di tutti e 6 i DVD Extended Edition del Signore Degli Anelli, da DVD9 a DVD5.

[EDIT]

Ho scritto 6 perchè non ho fatto la copia dei contenuti speciali, che sarebbero altri 6  :Rolling Eyes: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## ErniBrown

dvd9 e dvd5 cosa sono?

----------

## Scen

DVD9 = DVD Dual Layer da 8,4G

DVD5= DVD "tradizionali" da 4,7G

p.s. prendete con le pinze le capacità, al momento ho un lieve vuoto di memoria per i DL   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *ErniBrown wrote:*   

> dvd9 e dvd5 cosa sono?

 

Per ogni domanda c'è una risposta nel tuo forum preferito   :Wink: 

Inoltre usare il comando "cerca" con i giusti parametri ('dvd9') apre infinite strade   :Twisted Evil:  

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da ErniBrown.

Grazie a nick_spacca per la segnalazione  :Smile: 

----------

## klaimath

Per prima cosa anticipo la domanda: "Non devo fare copie di backup dei miei film e nemmeno copiare quelli presi a noleggio ma estrarre degli spezzoni da dei DVD promozionali che produciamo in ditta". Non chiedetemi perchè non mi faccio dare i master, chi li ha ecc perchè sono cose oltre la logica di comprensione umana.

Dunque il problema è il seguente. 

Questi DVD durano circa 1ora, hanno uno scarno menù che può far selezionare prima una collezione poi un'altra (si tratta di abbigliamento), non hanno sottotitoli ne audio.

Ora, poichè sono una persona previdente, so già che entro la fine della settimana un qualche capoccione mi piomberà in ufficio in puro stile tornado classe F5 e pretenderà da me, che sono solo un amministratore di sistema, l'esrtrazione di un certo numero di tracce da ... onestamente non so pensare ad un utilizzo coerente di queste tracce ... e puntualmente dovrò accontentarlo.

Però, poichè non l'ho mai fatto in vita mia causa viziaccio di comprare DVD originali, non so da che parte cominciare tutto l'ambaradan. Spulciando su Internet sono riuscito a trovare un modo decente per copiare i file .vob sul mio hd (dvdbackup) ma li mi fermo.

Ho provato ad utilizzare un pò di programmi come ad esempio DVD::Rip (sia con il DVD che con la iso) ma nisba. Avidemux2 nada, Dvdshrink (versione testuale e grafica) ma niente da fare, Kavi2svcd ma è peggio che andar di notte.

In buona sostanza ho circa 2gb di file .vob sul mio hd (1 file + lo scarnissimo menù) dovrò estrarre degli spezzoni salvandoli poi in ... non lo so ma penso .avi o .mpeg o .vattelapesc.

Qualcuno sa dirmi come posso fare ? Che programma usare ? Ecc ?

P.S. Ho pensato che un DVD così similcasalingo non potesse permettere questa features ma dvdshrink da XP ci riesce senza problemi; e vi domanderete perchè non lo fanno da XP. Semplice perchè entro Venerdi 22 alle ore 18.30 sto rincoglionito che manco sa accendere un pc mi piomberà qua come missile e quindi, se non avrò la fortuna di vederlo arrivare e il tempo di nascondermi da qualche parte, dovrò farmi trovare pronto.

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## lavish

fatto il merge del thread aperto da klaimath

----------

## Cazzantonio

Aggiungo che in portage ci sono anche xdvdshrink e k9copy che funzionano esattamente come dvdshrink.

Praticamente non è più necessario usare wine+dvdshrink

----------

## klaimath

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Aggiungo che in portage ci sono anche xdvdshrink e k9copy che funzionano esattamente come dvdshrink.
> 
> Praticamente non è più necessario usare wine+dvdshrink

 

MMM la versione di dvdshrink che ho usato  è quella di portage (non ci penso nemmeno a installarmi wine ... hai visto mai che riuscisse nella non facile impresa di inzozzarmi il pc ? ) che ha sia il client testuale che quello grafico ma non ne vengo fuori.

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

